# Home Theater Shack Unveils the Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater Shack is proud to announce the most comprehensive user guide to Audyssey MultiEQ on the planet. Written by Wayne Myers (AudiocRaver) and available beginning today, the *Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide* is designed for both owners and potential owners of AV Receivers with Audyssey technology.








Audyssey is an incredibly popular advanced setup and calibration technology onboard some of the industry’s best AV Receiver brands including Denon, Onkyo, Integra, Marantz, and NAD. It analyzes a room's environment and automatically sets channel levels and corrects acoustic problems. The technology is offered in four versions: 2EQ, MultEQ, MultEQ XT and MultEQ XT32. Audyssey 2EQ is the most basic of versions with crossover, polarity, delay, and channel level adjustments using three measurement positions, while the most complex (MultiEQ XT32) includes those options along with adaptive low frequency correction and 512 filters for both subwoofer and satellite speakers using 8 measurement positions.

Despite being designed for ease of use, getting great results and good sound from Audyssey isn’t always easy – some users might find their results to be less than satisfactory. Here is where an easy to read user-written step-by-step guide enters the mix.

“Audyssey MultEQ users are searching the web for guidance every day and we’d like Home Theater Shack to be the place to find answers,” says Myers. “Your typical operator manual details how to run Audyssey MultEQ and gives a few suggestions for setup mic patterns, and that is expected to be all you need to know to get satisfactory results. But there are so many frustrated users posting their woes in forums that there’s obviously a missing layer of know-how. We pinpointed that missing knowledge and managed to condense it into a guide that is friendly to your typical Audyssey user.” 

Myers began his journey as an Audyssey user looking to optimize imaging on a two-channel system. He quickly realized results easily varied and the cause-and-effect of tweaks aren't always obvious. “Until now, there wasn’t a good resource available to guide users toward good imaging with Audyssey, in fact existing guidelines almost guaranteed horrible imaging,” says Myers. “Home theater users don’t always put a premium on imaging, but they should because home cinema sound is so much tighter and clearer when imaging is given a priority. So that direction became one of my priorities.”

Take a deep breath and relax, Audy-ites, Myers and Home Theater Shack have delivered. The Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide is packed with everything from general information about the technology to room and speaker setup fundamentals, Audyssey user guidelines, the EQ process and recommended mic patterns, and further trouble shooting help. In addition, Myers and other knowledgeable members of the community are sure to be patrolling the guide’s discussion thread answering questions and guiding other users to total harmonic bliss. 

*The Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide* is available in the Audio Processing section of Home Theater - Audio/Video. Interested in joining the discussion? Please feel free to drop by the *guide’s discussion thread*.

_Image Credit: Audyssey.com_


----------

